# Deponia - The Complete Journey - Umsonst im Humble Store (Steam Key) - Aktion abgelaufen



## Maverick3k (24. Januar 2019)

Hi,

Rufus braucht deine Unterstützung um Deponia und sich selber zu retten. Wenn du ihn tatkräftig unterstützen möchtest, kannst du dir das Spiel kostenlos im Humble Store holen und via Steam runterladen.

Wie immer ist ein Humble/Steam-Account notwendig und der Eintrag für den Newsletter.

Das Angebot gilt noch:

   01 days 
21 hours 
26 min 

Viel Spaß beim Schrott sammeln! 

€dit

Es handelt sich hier um einen Steam Key.


----------



## ForceScout (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Deponia - The Complete Journey - Umsonst im Humble Store (Steam Key)*

Für geschenkt nimmt man sowas doch immer mit, auch wenn die Chance das ich es spiele eher bei Null ist 
Aber die Steam Bibliothek will ja stetig wachsen!
Danke fürs aufzeigen


----------



## fipS09 (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Deponia - The Complete Journey - Umsonst im Humble Store (Steam Key)*



ForceScout schrieb:


> Für geschenkt nimmt man sowas doch immer mit, auch wenn die Chance das ich es spiele eher bei Null ist
> Aber die Steam Bibliothek will ja stetig wachsen!
> Danke fürs aufzeigen


Da verpasst du was, super Spiele.


----------



## bofferbrauer (25. Januar 2019)

*AW: Deponia - The Complete Journey - Umsonst im Humble Store (Steam Key)*

Hab die Aktion mal im Sammelthread gemeldet


----------



## Maverick3k (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Deponia - The Complete Journey - Umsonst im Humble Store (Steam Key)*

Das Angebot gilt noch 6 Stunden. Allerdings hat Humble wohl Probleme mit dem Versenden von den Sicherheits Codes..., die Mails kommen nicht an.


----------



## Maverick3k (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Deponia - The Complete Journey - Umsonst im Humble Store (Steam Key)*

So, Aktion ist abgelaufen. Spiel kostet bei Humble nun (wieder) 29,99€


----------

